# amature mma with head shots!



## urbangorilla (May 23, 2011)

i'm looking for a bit of feed back here people.

I am looking to start a amature mma championship or league in central scotland but i am no great fan of this no head shot rule as i believe it isnt going to properly prepare u for semi or pro mma if u dont know what its like to take a shot to the head.

So what i'm planning on is starting a orginization where u fight with 8oz mma sparring gloves,mma shin pads & (peter cech style) head gaurd for protection. No knees or elbows to the face but allow kicks & punches. I am also toying with the idea of allowing punches to the head when on the ground. The usual rules for subs

3x 3 min rounds

Like i say i think a tournament with these rules would go down well & maybe be popular with those of a lesser skill set or those who dont fancy mashing it up pro stylie!


----------



## tartanarmyman (Aug 21, 2007)

Sounds good buddy for beginners to get a taste of what its like i would be interested in this.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

yeah why not mate, at my weight its was hard to find fights at am and semi so i jumped into pro strate away.... no problems with me


----------



## tartanarmyman (Aug 21, 2007)

Maybe put this on cagewarriors forum also to get more feedback if you have not done so already buddy. Just a thought


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

There are already a few UK promotions that run with headshots and ground and pound as per american amateur mma rules


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Alot of organisations have several sets of amateur rules. Fight Ikon - one local to me - have amateur A, B and C rules which have combinations of rules including no head shots, no ground and pound, no knees/elbows. If youre putting on your own event then theres nothing to stop you creating you own rules with regards what is allowed and any extra protective equipment that should be worn - although head guards make grappling very difficult.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

hi mate, i think there should be head shots in amm MMA, you can go into all amm boxing, kickboxing, thai and what have you and get punched in the face, y not in mma, maybe not any ground n pound,

i had to jump strate into pro fighting because i couldnt find any amm rules with head shots, and i couldnt find any semi pro fighters in my weight they were all pros,


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

ryanjvt said:


> hi mate, i think there should be head shots in amm MMA, you can go into all amm boxing, kickboxing, thai and what have you and get punched in the face, y not in mma, maybe not any ground n pound,
> 
> i had to jump strate into pro fighting because i couldnt find any amm rules with head shots, and i couldnt find any semi pro fighters in my weight they were all pros,


I understand what your sayin about not findin fighters at your weight, but did u ever consider, or compete in interclub thai, or any grapplin comps to gain similar experiances?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I also think that all comps should have head shots otherwise the fight will always favour any grapplers that compete because they can take their opponant down without having to worry to much about getting hurt.


----------



## Damian227 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good, particularly allowing punches to the head on the ground. Several Amateur companies allow strikes to the head when standing, but don't allow us to strike to the head when down... giving a guy like myself who prefers to fight off my back, somewhat of an unfair advantage and rule out most of my interest in top control.

If you're planning to host Bantamweight fights, feel free to message me


----------



## Nate (May 13, 2010)

I am sure the fights/exhibitions locally I have been to have been something called 'Open Amature'. Head shots are in standing or on the ground but elbows I am not so sure. I dont think the rules allow you to elbow a grounded opponent but you may be able to use them standing. Personally I think a no headshots contest is a bit like watching an arsekicking contest!!


----------



## cobramma (Sep 14, 2007)

sounds gud but its pretty much aclass but with shines on


----------

